# Could it be my struts?



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

To my knowledge (since I haven't physically worked on a Cruze yet) there are struts in the front. Shocks, coil springs and a straight axle in the rear of a Gen 1 Cruze. Much like an HHR that I HAVE worked on. I wouldn't guess suspension since it's only happening during braking and the fact that it started after the brakes have been serviced. Maybe double check the brakes on that side one more time with the drum off. Be sure the primary(short) shoe is on the "front" side and all your hardware is exactly where it needs to be. 

If you wanted to check suspension, check for play within the bushings where the axle mounts to the frame and the bushings for your shocks. If there's a sway bar, there will be bushings for that as well. That's about it for suspension though.

Good luck!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you adjust the adjuster (haha) when you put the new brake components in? If not, one of the shoes could be hanging loose.

Otherwise, that sounds like the wheel bearing could be dying - though rear wheel bearing failures aren't all that common (compared to front wheel bearing failures)...


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Jondaytona said:


> To my knowledge (since I haven't physically worked on a Cruze yet) there are struts in the front. Shocks, coil springs and a straight axle in the rear of a Gen 1 Cruze. Much like an HHR that I HAVE worked on. I wouldn't guess suspension since it's only happening during braking and the fact that it started after the brakes have been serviced. Maybe double check the brakes on that side one more time with the drum off. Be sure the primary(short) shoe is on the "front" side and all your hardware is exactly where it needs to be.
> 
> If you wanted to check suspension, check for play within the bushings where the axle mounts to the frame and the bushings for your shocks. If there's a sway bar, there will be bushings for that as well. That's about it for suspension though.
> 
> Good luck!


You're right shocks and coil springs in the rear. I took everything off again today to double check, re lubed contact points and put everything back together. Took it for a spin same thing, clunk, clunk, clunk under heavy braking. I also pulled the parking brake while moving and same thing, clunk, clunk clunk..... I have no idea what they did to my car, this was not an issue before their service, not even sure why they took the drum off when all I asked for was a brake flush, tire rotation, and balance. 

Could it be the parking brake cable too tight? Drums not adjusted properly? All I did to adjust is more the star wheel until I can slip the drum on and feel slight resistance while turning by hand.


----------

